# New Alberta 330Frl Owners



## Voluntold Retired (May 29, 2013)

Hello fellow Outbackers:

I just happened onto this site just like I just happened onto a new (still in dealer inventory) 2011 Outback Sydney 330FRL for less than a seven-year-old fifth wheel that we had been considering. What a boon!

I am Voluntold Retired which means that after 33+ years of dedicated service to a government agency, I went to work one day, got called to HR and told you do not fit our future; goodbye. The best thing that ever happened to me! We have a 1978 Holiday Rambler fifth wheel and decided we would like to upgrade a tad with my new found freedom. Hope still has a few years to work but we can now get out most weekends as I can have everything ready to go when she gets home on Friday afternoons or even go out a day or two ahead on busy weekends. We also plan to take an annual six-week road trip in the summer as Hope is a teacher and has summers off. This year we are probably heading west to Vancouver (BC) and then down the west coast all the way to San Diego with side trips to Yosemite and Lake Tahoe. If anyone has any `must sees,`` we would lover to hear of them. Last year we did the Black Hills (SD), Wyoming, Colorado, and Yellowstone.

Unhappy with our choice of a newer unit (and prior to finalizing a deal), I got on the internet looking at other close by dealers and found the new 330FRL at a dealer about an hour and a half up the highway. There was no floor plan shown but there were pictures and it looked like exactly what we were looking for - large living area for just the three of us - Me, Hope, and Soupy Sayles (the Olde English Sheepdog); so no need for sleeping for 6, 8 or 10 (although Soupy Sayles takes up a good two-thirds of a queen-size bed). I called to ascertain that the unit was still available just to be told that someone else was dealing on it but things did not look good for them. 30 minutes later the salesman called back to say if you want the unit, it's yours but get here ASAP. I immediately jumped into our 1993 GMC dually and headed north.

I fell in love with the 330FRL as soon as I saw it and could not believe that it was still available especially at the heavily discounted price being offered. We could not even get an entry level 27 footer for what we are paying for this unit. We go up today to sign the papers and let Hope see what I have gotten us into. We pick up the unit next Monday.

As I said, I love the unit but, as in all things, there can be little irksome nuances with anything. Mine is the extremely visual white control panel on the cherry wood wall inside the door. I am thinking that maybe I can buy a cherry wood door of appropriate size and install it over the panel. Anybody out there have the same quirk as me and, if so, any suggestions on how you ``fixed`` it. I found egregg57`s posts on modifications and Getting the ``Biggest Brand For Your Buck.`` I found them to be invaluable in getting ready to set up our new unit especially the listed necessities of life such as Captain Morgan, Grey Goose, a blender and the recipe for ``Russian Mountain Dew.``

I am sorry to have rambled on so long but, as you can probably tell, I am very excited about the three new things in my life - new-found freedom, the 330FRL, and this website. I will be a regular visitor to it and maybe, once in a while, even post things to let you know how we doing or getting advice on things.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome to the site! These guys are chock full of good advice.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Would love to see some pics of your new unit. Congrats on the new find.


----------



## Voluntold Retired (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes.

We signed the papers tonight and are scheduled to take delivery next Monday. My wife is a photography nut so should have some pics up some time next week.


----------



## Madmak (Mar 26, 2013)

What area of Alberta are you from Mr Retired? I've just landed home in the Calgary area after being in Fort McMurray for a few days and a stop in Edmonton. Looks like Northern Ninja spends some time on the same planes I do.


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Congratulations on your new coach!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME and Congratulations on the Sydney!!!


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I am from Leduc myself. Good to meet other Albertans here.


----------



## Voluntold Retired (May 29, 2013)

We also reside in Calgary.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Who did you find your outback through? Maybe they have what I am looking for?


----------



## Voluntold Retired (May 29, 2013)

We bought from Uncle Ben's RV in Red Deer and were extremely happy with their service. No pressure at all.


----------

